# Black&tan / white



## rocky30 (Feb 25, 2008)

my gsd is 9wks old he is pretty light with a black mask but his back is a dark brown with little traces of black in it. I was curious if anyone had any pics (before and after) of there black&tan puppies so I can see how his coat will develop.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Black&tan / white*

Not to sound rude...But are you sure he's Black and Tan? Most Black and Tan puppies I know start out really black and their tan comes in as they mature. It almost sounds like you have a sable...Do you have any pictures you can post? If you're sure he's patterned like a black and tan, then if he's brown he may be carrying a dilute gene and be a liver?

This was my dog when he was a puppy at 9 weeks. He's a Sable...Dark mask...more brown than black...Do you have any pictures so we can be more sure?


----------



## rocky30 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hes rescue his mom is registered black tan silver tip and the dads white so I'm just curious.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, Hmmm...I'm not sure.









Here's a couple of sites on color...See if you see anything that looks the same!

http://www.4gsd.net/colours.html
http://www.royalair.org/coat_colour.html
http://www.kerstoneshepherds.net/colors/colors.htm

On this page they show a cream dog with a black mask, whose Mom was black and tan and Dad was white...
http://www.royalair.org/coat_colour.html

I suppose it would depend on what genes Dad's white is masking...

Anyway, usually black and tan puppies black lighten up as they grow...and since Mom was black and silver it seems likely that your puppy's "tan" parts will stay light. 

We'd love to see pictures! I'm sure he's adorable!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

if it's any consolation he's 100% cutie pie!!!!


----------



## rocky30 (Feb 25, 2008)

Heres rokcy at 9wks







and another 2 days late







r


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

AWW! He's adorable







The black spot on his tail reminds me of the one on my puppy where his adult coat started coming in...Is the brown on his back just at the hair tips? Or is the whole hair the same color? He looks like a light sable to me...

But obviously cute whatever!


----------



## rocky30 (Feb 25, 2008)

ya its the whole thing but there are some black tips


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Black&tan / white*

Looks like a light sable to me too. Rather than b/t.

If he is a sable then good luck predicting what colour he will be  Both my boys have ranged from black, to pure fawn, one stopped changing colour at about 4 and is a blue sable now. The other is 10 months and is currently settling somewhere near a silver but who knows!!

Kai -15 weeks 

Kai - 7 months


----------



## rocky30 (Feb 25, 2008)

ya I'm leaning to sable alot now I've been looking at pics of other puppies


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

He's a sable. A black/tan puppy would be almost entirely black at this age.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

The white parent was likely a sable dog underneath the white. White is not a true color, it is a masking gene. Think about a painting, it's a certain design and colorful, now think about putting masking tape all over it. You now have no idea what it is except that it's covered in masking tape (the white color). Underneath the masking lies the true color of the painting (or the dog, in this case).


----------



## rocky30 (Feb 25, 2008)

do u think the dark brown will turn black?


----------



## rocky30 (Feb 25, 2008)

anyone have any pics of there puppies change who looks like him just curious?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Black&tan / white*

Here's a thread on sable puppies and how they change, I'm not sure how helpful this will end up being since most of these are dark sables, not light sables....but it might give you an idea!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=288992&page=1#Post288992


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Black&tan / white*

tyson is a black/sable/tan

here he is at 7 weeks









and then here he is at 15 weeks


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He sure is cute!!!! Who knows how he will turn out but I am sure he will be lovley at maturity.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I just now got to see bearcatfb30's pup. Honestly, the pup looks more like a solid tan/red GSD. We have a member here who has a GSD that is pure red/tan with a black mask. This pup reminds me of that dog. I can see some darkening along the back in the second pic, so maybe the photos are leading me wrong.

Bear, I think your pup is likely to remain lightly colored for life. In fact, it's a general rule that pups lighten with age- even adults can lighten. I think some sables are different, but don't be surprised if your dog changes colors a few times before he's fully grown!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Even solid tans are genetically black/tan or sable (usually sable). The lack of black markings is due to modifying genes causing lack of melanin expression.

The pup is sable. Sables typically darken with age. It's impossible to say whether he'll gain more black markings as he ages or not. He may stay tan, he may develop some black markings.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, but I'm just wondering if this dog will stay solid tan. Doesn't look to have much of a saddle at all, sable or B&T. 

But that tail sure does scream sable. I should have looked at that closer!


----------



## rocky30 (Feb 25, 2008)

he looks just like icht2 puppy at 7wks. But I guess time will tell.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Black&tan / white*



> Originally Posted By: DianaMYes, but I'm just wondering if this dog will stay solid tan.


Being as he has almost no visible black ticking to his fur, it's entirely possible he will stay solid tan. At the least, if he does darken, he won't be a dark sable but a light sable. Solid tans are rare, and I've never seen one as a pup so I can't say.

But, sables can be very light as pups and darken significantly. 

To illustrate:

Kaiser at 10 weeks









Kaiser as an adult










G-burg's Chase (Bismark v Wildhaus) at 7 weeks









Chase at 2 years


----------



## rocky30 (Feb 25, 2008)

wow so you pretty much never know do you.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DianaMYes, but I'm just wondering if this dog will stay solid tan.
> ...


wow kaiser had a heck of a change!!


----------

